# Orangutans -- Mother with Baby



## gnagel (Feb 28, 2017)

On December 20, 2016, this baby orangutan was born. This picture of the baby with her mother, Sophia, was captured yesterday at the Brookfield Zoo.






Nikon D800, Nikon 300 2.8 VR, Nikon SB-900

Thanks for looking...
Glenn


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh, she's taken... Great image.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 28, 2017)

I can not see the picture


----------



## gnagel (Feb 28, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Oh, she's taken... Great image.


Maybe next time...

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Feb 28, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> I can not see the picture


I wonder if my hosting server went down for a few minutes...it seems OK at this point from my end. If you don't mind, please let me know if this persists.

Thanks,
Glenn


----------



## BrentC (Feb 28, 2017)

Great shot!


----------



## OGsPhotography (Feb 28, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## gnagel (Feb 28, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Great shot!


Thanks Brent

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Feb 28, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> Awesome!


Thank you

Glenn


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 28, 2017)

gnagel said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > I can not see the picture
> ...


right now I am trying to view it on my iPod touch so I will see if I can view the picture on my laptop If it still does not show up I will let you know


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 28, 2017)

It seems to be my iPod as any threads of yours I view on my iPod I can not see the pictures. what are you using to host them?


----------



## Destin (Feb 28, 2017)

Gorgeous shot!

Showing up fine on my iPhone 7.


----------



## BrentC (Feb 28, 2017)

Had a hard time between this and your other photo.

Nominated for POTM


----------



## gnagel (Feb 28, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> It seems to be my iPod as any threads of yours I view on my iPod I can not see the pictures. what are you using to host them?


I use Zenfolio as my hosting site. It is strange as the other forum members are viewing the picture without issues.

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Feb 28, 2017)

Destin said:


> Gorgeous shot!
> 
> Showing up fine on my iPhone 7.


Thank you, Destin

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Feb 28, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Had a hard time between this and your other photo.
> 
> Nominated for POTM


Thanks Brent...I greatly appreciate your nomination!

Glenn


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 28, 2017)

I can see them on my laptop but not my ipod nice shot


----------



## gnagel (Feb 28, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> I can see them on my laptop but not my ipod nice shot


Thank you...hopefully the iPod viewing will get resolved.

Glenn


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 28, 2017)

Wow ... very very nice.  You captured a lot of emotion ... maybe not human emotion ... but emotion nonetheless.


----------



## gnagel (Feb 28, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Wow ... very very nice.  You captured a lot of emotion ... maybe not human emotion ... but emotion nonetheless.


Thanks Gary...it's fascinating to watch the orangutans at this exhibit. They seem so human-like.

Glenn


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 28, 2017)

Excellent shot.


----------



## gnagel (Feb 28, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent shot.


Thanks!

Glenn


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 1, 2017)

This is great and so is the other shot in the other thread, I've no problems with animals in captivity as long as they have ample room and are properly looked after - especially as man are destroying the orangutan's natural habitat for farming, wood and everything in-between.


----------



## goooner (Mar 1, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## k5MOW (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow just awesome.


----------



## gnagel (Mar 1, 2017)

Coull3d said:


> This is great and so is the other shot in the other thread, I've no problems with animals in captivity as long as they have ample room and are properly looked after - especially as man are destroying the orangutan's natural habitat for farming, wood and everything in-between.


Thank you...I only wish that more of an effort could be made to protect natural habitat.

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Mar 1, 2017)

goooner said:


> Excellent!


Thanks goooner

Glenn


----------



## gnagel (Mar 1, 2017)

k5MOW said:


> Wow just awesome.


Thank you...

Glenn


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 1, 2017)

Real nice! I'm surprised they let you use the flash. Where you shooting these as part of an assignment for the zoo?


----------



## gnagel (Mar 1, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> Real nice! I'm surprised they let you use the flash. Where you shooting these as part of an assignment for the zoo?


Thanks...

The Brookfield Zoo permits flash in certain exhibits--including the Tropic World exhibit where the primates are housed. Flash is prohibited in some exhibits. When flash is prohibited, there is a sign on the door of the exhibit indicating that.

I've actually set up flash units off camera using brackets on the railings in the past. Lately, I avoid that because of all the kids running around. It wouldn't take much to get one of my flash units knocked down into an exhibit.

I was just shooting for my personal enjoyment.

Glenn


----------



## EricD (Mar 1, 2017)

awesome interaction


----------



## gnagel (Mar 2, 2017)

EricD said:


> awesome interaction


Thanks Eric

Glenn


----------



## bogeyguy (Mar 2, 2017)

gnagel said:


> On December 20, 2016, this baby orangutan was born. This picture of the baby with her mother, Sophia, was captured yesterday at the Brookfield Zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm blown away!!!


----------



## gnagel (Mar 2, 2017)

k5MOW said:


> Wow just awesome.


Thanks very much!

Glenn


----------



## weepete (Mar 3, 2017)

Superb shot!


----------



## gnagel (Mar 3, 2017)

weepete said:


> Superb shot!


Thank you

Glenn


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 3, 2017)

You're getting a lot of mileage out of this shot. It is nice that other photogs appreciate your work.


----------



## gnagel (Mar 3, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> You're getting a lot of mileage out of this shot. It is nice that other photogs appreciate your work.


Thanks Gary...it's nice that the forum has a good level of activity.

Glenn


----------

